# Help + Advice



## FlyingAngels (Aug 7, 2017)

Ok so I've had my male budgie for about 3 months now and ive tried to tame him. He is tamed I guess but not in the way you would think. He knows how to step up but is fearful of me when I'm in his cage, and tries to run away when I tell him step up. However when he's outside his is cage he will always step up. I've tried taking him out more but he either flies back to his cage and if I'm not in My room he gets so nervous he gets unusual poop and hot feet. Idk what I should do.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Three months is not a very long time, and budgies aren't the quickest or easiest to tame. For what it's worth, stepping up is a great achievement and not to be dismissed. 
You can get a budgie to do certain tricks and things but as you know there's a difference between that and being tame or bonded. 

When it comes to being in his cage, that his safe place and he might be afraid of you invading his space still which is why he seems fearful. When you want to take him out of his cage, maybe let him come out on his own, rather than taking him out. 
When you are outside the cage, you can work on bonding with him. 

If he's stressed his poops might be a little watery. Hot feet is just a budgie thing. Don't be alarmed about that.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Your budgie (name?) is doing well if he is stepping up outside his cage.

Remember his cage is his safe place and when you have your hand in his cage, you are invading his private space. It would be better for you to open his cage door and allow him to come out of the cage on his own accord when he wants to do so.
Remember, birds are not like dogs. 
Budgies should not be forced to be touched or held and it is important you learn to read his behavior.
Taming is all about TRUST. 
You need to find ways to make it fun for your budgie to want to be with you.

Take a look at the links below:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315073-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315065-basics-clicker-training.html

This article gives information regarding Hot and Cold Feet in Budgies:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/396737-hot-cold-feet-budgies.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice above. Taming is a long process and it's on his terms, so it will take however long it takes until he's ready. 

Meanwhile, you've come to the best resource on the internet to learn even more about budgies!

Be sure to read through the links provided above, which include the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. You'll find information on all your questions (including some you don't know you have yet ) on the forums. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

We'd love to meet your budgie when you get a chance, and look forward to seeing you around the forums! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FlyingAngels (Aug 7, 2017)

Thank you guys for the positive advice! I do understand that 3 months is not long but I just thought my little guy would start to warm up to me however I will try your tips and see if that works . As for my bird, he is a male with the name Casper.


----------

